# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Recurve or compound bow for hunting

## Shelley

Hi guys and gals I am considering getting into archery, with the intention of hunting, as opposed to target shooting.

Bit surprised by the cost but, am not wanting to spend a massive amount in case I don't like it, flung a few arrows and it was fun but am unsure whether to get a recurve, and I have found one that will accept an arrow rest and sights as well as a quiver on the side, or go for a compound, that obviously will take all of that and more.

Dont need advice about brands, just types, I understand that with a recurve I will need gloves and with a compound I will need a release aid, and with both effective hunting range will be a max of about 40 metres to reduce chance of just wounding an animal, so will a recurve cut it-as it's about half the cost of a compound, or does the compound really make for a much better tool?

Please tell me what you went with and why.

Shelley

----------


## Matt2308

Plenty of hunters kill animals successfully with a recurve bow, but consistent accuracy and the added energy that the mechanical advantage of the compound bow brings, makes it a far more reliable hunting tool.
From the recurve hunters that I've seen practicing at clubs, few can consistently place an arrow within a deers kill zone at 40 yards and 25-30 yards would be a more realistic range with a well practiced recurve archer.
The compound bow is a much more accurate and effective tool for most archers to hunt with.

----------


## Dundee

Hi Shelley,
             Possum trapper got his first goat with a recurve bow. :Have A Nice Day: 
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...t-goats-11597/

----------


## Friwi

Hi Shelley,
First, are you a boy or a girl?
Not that women can not hunt with a recurved bow but it is a bit harder to draw and requires a lot more training to be efficient at killing big game.

The compound bow throw the arrows faster ( at equal draw weight) and is usually quicker to " master".
The recurved bow requires a lot more training to be efficient .
And then there is the feel that both type of bows can provide:
A bit like riding a fast modern sports bike or cruising on an old BSA.
I think you should go to an archery shop ( advance archery in Auckland or. Archery direct in Hamilton for exemple) or a local archery club and have a bit of a shoot with both type of bows.
Good luck

Friwi

----------


## Twoshotkill

Talk to Simon at advanced archery in Auckland there is not much he doesn't know about bow hunting.

----------

